# Fall Sale Happening Now!



## Cascade River Gear (Aug 12, 2014)

We are having our Year End Fall Sale NOW! 10% OFF all new boats AIRE, NRS, Maravia and 15% OFF Rocky Mountain Rafts. Buy a new boat with a frame and receive $150 Cascade Cash towards purchase of accessories PLUS get 15% off all purchases for 90 days. Now is the time to get in that new river ride!


----------



## Hatch (Dec 16, 2010)

Any chance your 16 x 68 Skidguard Tables go on sale?


----------



## Cascade River Gear (Aug 12, 2014)

Hatch said:


> Any chance your 16 x 68 Skidguard Tables go on sale?


Hi Hatch, 

We do flash sales from time to time, we don't have a plan to put these on sale anytime in the planned future. I will post up on here if we have one of our flash sales though. You may want to jump on our website and sign up to get our emails so you know right when we launch a great sale. We won't spam you to death, we promise!! Let me know if I can help with anything else  

Kindly,
Renee


----------

